# RedPaw Balanced Fat?



## STPFAN (Feb 5, 2009)

Anyone currently feeding this supplement?


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

STPFAN said:


> Anyone currently feeding this supplement?


On this forum? I doubt it, too many "controversial" ingredients. The Canola Oil is GMO, Corn Oil is GMO and inflammatory, Poultry Fat could be anything including road kill, the Coconut Oil is not Extra Virgin, Fish Oil is unamed could be anything, etc. 

Looks like a good product, not sure though how the average dog would benefit from it but it has all the stuff you would want for extra calories and skin and coat. Looks like one of the better mixed oils I have seen to be honest. Fiddling with the fat content of the food is something I don't do but if the Omega's are in balance it should be ok.

If you use it, ask them what a measured baking teaspoon does to one cup of kibble in terms of raising the fat content. Fat usually weighs 5 grams per teaspoon, so one cup of say a 30/20 would be a 30/25, roughly.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Are you trying to add weight? Nature's Farmacy has a weight gain supplement that is a mix of chicken fat and Parmesan cheese. It's over 80% pure fat without a bunch of extra ingredients. I've heard that it works well.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

Cheese is high in glutamates (ie MSG) especially Parmesan. That is why you see cheese in dog foods, it is a flavor enhancer. I think Fromm uses it in the foods.

At certain levels glutamates are toxic.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

And I bet that's a pretty high level, constantly. I trust Nature's Farmacy that they have a safe product.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

Seems like it is being marketed to dog owners trying to increase stamina with fat without adding protein. Have no idea how that works but would think something out of your own kitchen might be less expensive.

For adding extra fatty acids simply for improved coat and skin, I find a human grade 3-6-9 cap with borage, flax and fish oils to be effective.


----------



## STPFAN (Feb 5, 2009)

monster'sdad said:


> On this forum? I doubt it, too many "controversial" ingredients. The Canola Oil is GMO, Corn Oil is GMO and inflammatory, Poultry Fat could be anything including road kill, the Coconut Oil is not Extra Virgin, Fish Oil is unamed could be anything, etc.
> 
> Looks like a good product, not sure though how the average dog would benefit from it but it has all the stuff you would want for extra calories and skin and coat. Looks like one of the better mixed oils I have seen to be honest. Fiddling with the fat content of the food is something I don't do but if the Omega's are in balance it should be ok.
> 
> If you use it, ask them what a measured baking teaspoon does to one cup of kibble in terms of raising the fat content. Fat usually weighs 5 grams per teaspoon, so one cup of say a 30/20 would be a 30/25, roughly.


Ok thanx for the reply...I will ask and reply back to you.


----------



## STPFAN (Feb 5, 2009)

SaharaNight Boxers said:


> Are you trying to add weight? Nature's Farmacy has a weight gain supplement that is a mix of chicken fat and Parmesan cheese. It's over 80% pure fat without a bunch of extra ingredients. I've heard that it works well.


No it is not for weight gain. It is being used to provide more energy and calories for my hunting dogs.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

STPFAN said:


> No it is not for weight gain. It is being used to provide more energy and calories for my hunting dogs.


If that is the case, I would use Annamaet Impact. Lion Country Supply has a good deal on it.

http://www.annamaet.com/html/supplements_-_impact.html

You see it comes in big kennel sizes if you need larger quantities.

A 20 - 25% fat food isn't enough?


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

monster'sdad said:


> On this forum? I doubt it, too many "controversial" ingredients. The Canola Oil is GMO, Corn Oil is GMO and inflammatory, Poultry Fat could be anything including road kill, the Coconut Oil is not Extra Virgin, Fish Oil is unamed could be anything, etc.
> 
> Looks like a good product, not sure though how the average dog would benefit from it but it has all the stuff you would want for extra calories and skin and coat. Looks like one of the better mixed oils I have seen to be honest. Fiddling with the fat content of the food is something I don't do but if the Omega's are in balance it should be ok.
> 
> If you use it, ask them what a measured baking teaspoon does to one cup of kibble in terms of raising the fat content. Fat usually weighs 5 grams per teaspoon, so one cup of say a 30/20 would be a 30/25, roughly.



I dont get it.
Canola oil is gmo?


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

bett said:


> I dont get it.
> Canola oil is gmo?


I was being sarcastic.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

and a new member can tell that?


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

yes read the whole comment


----------



## STPFAN (Feb 5, 2009)

monster'sdad said:


> On this forum? I doubt it, too many "controversial" ingredients. The Canola Oil is GMO, Corn Oil is GMO and inflammatory, Poultry Fat could be anything including road kill, the Coconut Oil is not Extra Virgin, Fish Oil is unamed could be anything, etc.
> 
> Looks like a good product, not sure though how the average dog would benefit from it but it has all the stuff you would want for extra calories and skin and coat. Looks like one of the better mixed oils I have seen to be honest. Fiddling with the fat content of the food is something I don't do but if the Omega's are in balance it should be ok.
> 
> If you use it, ask them what a measured baking teaspoon does to one cup of kibble in terms of raising the fat content. Fat usually weighs 5 grams per teaspoon, so one cup of say a 30/20 would be a 30/25, roughly.


I emailed the Redpaw company and asked them what you wanted me to and they replied..

Thanks for writing in and asking your question. Your calculations were
very close except we need to take into account a slight reduction in the
protein content as we add fat. However for feeding purposes your
calculations are accurate enough.
My calculations put a 30/20 formula plus 1 TBSP balanced fat at
approximately 29/23.

Randy Carris
Redpaw General Manager


----------

